# Needle Arts



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am starting the new year with a new project:  a wedding announcement sampler, done in cross stitch, for a pair of friends who are scheduled to get married in February of next year.  (I'm a big believer in the old-fashioned idea of starting the marriage with at least one handmade heirloom, and since not a lot of people even know how to do such things any more, I generally elect myself for that job.)

After much online shopping and deliberation, I have decided that this is the pattern I want to work with.







Any other needle artists out therewith some input on my gift idea?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 4, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> I am starting the new year with a new project:  a wedding announcement sampler, done in cross stitch, for a pair of friends who are scheduled to get married in February of next year.  (I'm a big believer in the old-fashioned idea of starting the marriage with at least one handmade heirloom, and since not a lot of people even know how to do such things any more, I generally elect myself for that job.)
> 
> After much online shopping and deliberation, I have decided that this is the pattern I want to work with.
> 
> ...



What a generous gift~

Very beautiful, are you going to ask them for their color theme , without telling them the gift of coarse?

 I would love these colors, Lavender is such a calming color.



.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 4, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > I am starting the new year with a new project:  a wedding announcement sampler, done in cross stitch, for a pair of friends who are scheduled to get married in February of next year.  (I'm a big believer in the old-fashioned idea of starting the marriage with at least one handmade heirloom, and since not a lot of people even know how to do such things any more, I generally elect myself for that job.)
> ...



I'm good friends with both the bride and the groom (of course, who really cares about the groom's preferences in a wedding?  ), and I think both the style and the color combination should suit better than anything else I can find.

One devoutly hopes that this will be the only marriage for either of them, so the gift - in my opinion, at least - should be something as special and unique as the event, not just something picked off their gift registry.  Plus, I can't afford the stuff on their gift registry, so . . .

Does anyone else find that people are impressed with handmade crafts out of all proportion to how impressive you, as the artisan, think it is?  To me, I know how to do it, so it doesn't seem like any big deal.  I do a lot of needlecrafts anyway, as occupational therapy.  My estranged husband has to keep reminding me that very few other people have the talents and skills I do, though, so it's not as simple to them.

Come to think of it, I have the same problem with job hunting.  My resume impresses other people a lot more than it does me.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 4, 2016)

I made a needlepoint for my husband before we were married..The front in beautiful..but don't look at the back..

I find the words in the pattern strong and may be helpful in difficult times, you seem very artistic. 

I use my art in a different way now, I find ~ repair and sell old chiffon, and satin nightgowns all over the world.. very calming like needlepoint.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 4, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> I made a needlepoint for my husband before we were married..The front in beautiful..but don't look at the back..
> 
> I find the words in the pattern strong and may be helpful in difficult times, you seem very artistic.
> 
> I use my art in a different way now, I find ~ repair and sell old chiffon, and satin nightgowns all over the world.. very calming like needlepoint.



In between working on the cross stitch (there are times when my eyes are just not up to squinting at tiny stitches), I am learning a new crochet technique:  interlocking crochet.






I'm hoping to complete a piece to enter in the county fair this year.


----------



## freedombecki2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cecillie, your wedding sampler is beautiful. How's it going? It will be in their top 3 wedding gift favorites and hopefully will be framed and placed in a place of importance in their first home.

Your Tunisian Crochet book is cool as a cucumber! Thanks for sharing!

. In the past 3 months, I have crocheted myself silly making potholders using the puff stitch, which when backed with another puff stitch hexagon of 17 rows also, is almost heat-proof. In 40 years since I made the first time, they still take about 18 hours apiece, full speed. I made 12 for the fall sale for our quilt guild crafts sale  and 3 dozen since then. I've had enouth!!!!! One year I made about 15 afghans and gave them all away to family. I didn't crochet anything again for 10 years. Wonder why! <giggle>


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 6, 2016)

freedombecki2 said:


> Cecillie, your wedding sampler is beautiful. How's it going? It will be in their top 3 wedding gift favorites and hopefully will be framed and placed in a place of importance in their first home.
> 
> Your Tunisian Crochet book is cool as a cucumber! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> . In the past 3 months, I have crocheted myself silly making potholders using the puff stitch, which when backed with another puff stitch hexagon of 17 rows also, is almost heat-proof. In 40 years since I made the first time, they still take about 18 hours apiece, full speed. I made 12 for the fall sale for our quilt guild crafts sale  and 3 dozen since then. I've had enouth!!!!! One year I made about 15 afghans and gave them all away to family. I didn't crochet anything again for 10 years. Wonder why! <giggle>


 
We have several beautiful afghans made by my husbands old Italian aunt who just passed away, they are treasures now like yours will be.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 6, 2016)

freedombecki2 said:


> Cecillie, your wedding sampler is beautiful. How's it going? It will be in their top 3 wedding gift favorites and hopefully will be framed and placed in a place of importance in their first home.
> 
> Your Tunisian Crochet book is cool as a cucumber! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> . In the past 3 months, I have crocheted myself silly making potholders using the puff stitch, which when backed with another puff stitch hexagon of 17 rows also, is almost heat-proof. In 40 years since I made the first time, they still take about 18 hours apiece, full speed. I made 12 for the fall sale for our quilt guild crafts sale  and 3 dozen since then. I've had enouth!!!!! One year I made about 15 afghans and gave them all away to family. I didn't crochet anything again for 10 years. Wonder why! <giggle>



I actually intend to mat and frame the sampler when it's finished, so it's all set to hang on the wall.  Embroidery of any type has to be prepped a certain way prior to framing.

I got the Kindle version of the crochet book, so that I can carry the pattern with me everywhere.  I LOVE that little device.

My mother got me in the habit of having some type of needle art on my lap anytime I sit down to watch TV, listen to music, whatever.  It now feels weird and unnatural to me for my hands not to be occupied.  I even take crochet to the movie theater with me.  If it's a simple, repetitive pattern, I have no need to see it.


----------

